# Red Poodle Standard Breeder NW Ga.



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

I have a question for someone I know, my dog's breeder. She is in the Lookout Mountain/Chattanooga area. Chara Poodles (on fb). How would she go about getting on your list of Breeders? She is not a big breeder. Not sure if that matters. Just breeds at home. 1 litter a year, each dog, she has 3 dogs. Dogs are kept indoors and socialized with children. The puppies are raised as part of their family. She has had her females tested, and uses males who have been tested. I bought a puppy from her, and it was a good experience. She has red standards right now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi @ivy1. Those are some precious puppy pics on her Facebook page, and I’m glad you had a good experience, but from our rules: _“Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies.”_

Please also take a look at this thread:









The merle poodle by Barbara Hoopes


I found this on Facebook, where Barbara is a huge source of information about poodle genetics. *** Barbara Hoopes Everyone keeps asking me about Merle poodles, so I am summarizing literature research I did below. I am making this post public so it can be shared. I am a professor of Molecular...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

